# Peep Sight Problems



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Check in General Archery Information forum. There is a picture of how a peep can be served in and never come out. I've seen a lot of different methods for tying in a peep and all held. One, is just tying the peep in using just the groove of the peep, no serving.


----------

